# Support Group - Lindsay, Ontario Canada



## Coach/Trainer (Jul 24, 2005)

Does anyone know of a support group near Lindsay, Ontario Canada or would like to start one.


----------



## flattenedfauna (Sep 9, 2005)

*I wish*

I wish there was support here in Lindsay.


----------



## Coach/Trainer (Jul 24, 2005)

*Mental Health Program*

I found out that the Ross Memorial Hospital runs daily mental health programs which is helping me.


----------

